

Walt Mossberg ethics statement - good sense of humor - eykanal
http://allthingsd.com/about/#walt-ethics

======
eykanal
One gem:

> "I do occasionally take a free t-shirt from these companies, but my wife
> hates it when I wear them, as she considers them ugly."

I like it.

